# hammer heads



## ship (Feb 23, 2007)

What's the purpose of a waffle head verses normal head to a hammer?

More specifically, what's two puropses of the waffle head hammer type of head?


----------



## avkid (Feb 23, 2007)

The grid pattern of a waffle head allows the head to grip the groove pattern in framing nails. The better grip allows for more contact, and therefore fewer blows are required to drive the fastener.


----------



## ship (Feb 23, 2007)

ship said:


> More specifically, what's two puropses of the waffle head hammer type of head?



One theoretical purpose - any advantage to other types of nail heads? Beyond this, what's the other concept in design?


----------



## Van (Feb 24, 2007)

Wafflehead designs allow for more control of angle while driving a nail. The other reson is twofold, it allows you to drive the nial to just under the surface of whatever material you are driving it into. Waffle heads were used almost exclusivly for drywalling where the indentations made it easier for spackling paste to adhere to the areain which a nail was driven. Drywallers used to have their initials placed on the heads of their hammers as a sort of conceit. They were referred to as "Tattle Tales" cause if you missed or drove to deep it would leave your initials behind.


----------



## ship (Feb 26, 2007)

Van said:


> Drywallers used to have their initials placed on the heads of their hammers as a sort of conceit. They were referred to as "Tattle Tales" cause if you missed or drove to deep it would leave your initials behind.



Never heard about the innitials, that's a great idea.


----------



## Van (Feb 26, 2007)

ship said:


> Never heard about the innitials, that's a great idea.


 
I was doing some thinking, I believe I remember my grandfather talking about the fact that the practice started during early logging days. When the fellers < no not a typo meaning " the guys" but the referring to the guys that felled the trees> Had a big old sledge hammer that they would stamp thier initials on the end of a log with, so the mill would know who to credit the board feet to. More Useless info from Van.


----------



## gaffer240 (Feb 27, 2007)

I always though it was to dimple my thumb.


----------

